# rhom or gibbus?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I am quite confused about the ID of rhom and gibbus. I have this guy for a few month and it grow a bit. Want to know what kind is it. it was SAID to come from Brazil.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Imo rhom


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

zhelmet said:


> I am quite confused about the ID of rhom and gibbus. I have this guy for a few month and it grow a bit. Want to know what kind is it. it was SAID to come from Brazil.


 i would say rhom, gibbus is more elongated, nice fish regardless


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Without knowing what river it came out of an ID is very difficult. At least you have the right country though and either way you have a beautiful piranha there.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't care if it was a rhom or a gibbus because they both are similar and a great fish to have!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Doesn't look like a gibbus to me. Nice fish
This is a pic of my guy.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Except for the collection point, are there any other characters for the ID of rhom and gibbus? Sometimes it is quite difficult to say if a fish's body is "elongated" or not.


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

zhelmet said:


> Except for the collection point, are there any other characters for the ID of rhom and gibbus? Sometimes it is quite difficult to say if a fish's body is "elongated" or not.


www.opefe.com

there is everting you need to know about an gibbus or rhom


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I have read those meterial before but they are not enough for me to make a correct ID because I haven't seen many gibbuses or rhoms in my life time. Some discriptions are still vague on this fish. I think some trained eyes will be more helpful than learning the meterial on my own.
Here is a link I post in the ID section when I received this fish. In there Frank said its physical appearance strongly suggests S. gibbus. Now it has grown up a bit and I like to know if this will help to the ID .

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=155143


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO...there is really no way to be get a positive ID for S. gibbus unless you have the collection point. The fish looks like an elongated rhom.....but I think with the variations and different shaped rhoms out there....elongation is not enough to say the fish is 100% gibbus. You can suspect it...and you can say it is probably S. gibbus....but unless you know the collection point.....I personally wouldnt advertise the fish as gibbus.

The name wasnt common in the hobby until a few years ago...and now it seems that every time someone has a rhombeus like fish that is a little elongated they are jumping on the gibbus bandwagon.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

My S.Gibbus if it helps any







He is about 6-7"s and pretty fat. Just starting to get the red in his eye.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

donkeyfish said:


> My S.Gibbus if it helps any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get your gibbus from?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO...there is really no way to be get a positive ID for S. gibbus unless you have the collection point. The fish looks like an elongated rhom.....but I think with the variations and different shaped rhoms out there....elongation is not enough to say the fish is 100% gibbus. You can suspect it...and you can say it is probably S. gibbus....but unless you know the collection point.....I personally wouldnt advertise the fish as gibbus.
> 
> *I brought it as a rhom. So the ID result won't bother me.
> 
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Probably just S. rhombeus, but a gorgeous one at that!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a recent pic of my gibbus.


----------

